
OwnCloud Server 8.0 - trampi
https://owncloud.org/
======
zimbatm
Unfortunately OwnCloud is fundamentally broken because all "apps" share the
same process and have to be written in PHP. The bigger the ecosystem gets, the
harder it is going to be to deal with security issues. If OwnCloud wants to
become a reference platform for other developers it really has to tackle
sandboxing and permissions.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Is there a better alternative to OwnCloud that doesn't have similar flaws?

I'm not being sarcastic, it's fine to say it's broken but that doesn't really
make a difference if there are still no better alternatives!?

~~~
vertex-four
Sandstorm, a platform which allows users to run arbitrary applications on a
server in a secure sandbox. Of course, OwnCloud is at version 8 and Sandstorm
is still working out its permissions UI.

~~~
jrochkind1
I think they've got different goals.

My impression OwnCloud aims to be a replacement for "the google suite" (not
search, but mail, docs, calendar, etc) -- it's really focused at the app
layer. I think this is appropriate and there is a need for this.

There's also a need for "a platform which allows users to run arbitrary
applications on a server in a secure sandbox", and certainly you can
hypothetically build what OwnCloud is aiming at on such a platform. But it's
going to take a lot more time and be harder to get right and be reliable and
be easy to install and run.

I think OwnCloud is trying to be as easy to install and run as possible, to
get a replacement for the google suite wwith apps that work as well as
possible and are as easy to use as possible. I think this is a good goal, and
they are making reasonable choices toward accomplishing that goal. I am not
sure how well they've succeeded.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I've been moving my Drive sheets over to EtherCalc on Sandstorm and all of my
new documents I write on Etherpad for Sandstorm. Draw.io also just released
for Sandstorm, which is one of Google Drive's original third party apps.

------
wtbob
OwnCloud looks pretty neat, but I do wish that it would support client-side
encryption; I don't trust a machine I'm renting in a data centre any more than
I do Facebook or Google. I'm aware that there (sadly) aren't standards for
browser-uploaded encrypted files, sharing encrypted files efficiently and so
forth, so it's hardly their fault.

~~~
ukigumo
If your worry is with data at rest, then owncloud already supports it
([http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/user_manual/files/encrypt...](http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/user_manual/files/encryption.html)).

I host my servers with AWS so I use Gluster encrypted bricks with backups to a
S3 bucket as well as the built-in encryption capability from Owncloud.

~~~
edwintorok
SX has client-side encryption if you use the SX tools (sxcp) to
upload/download your files to volumes that have encryption enabled:
[http://blog.skylable.com/2014/09/transparency-reports-
server...](http://blog.skylable.com/2014/09/transparency-reports-server-side-
encryption-the-placebo-of-privacy/)

Disclaimer: I'm a co-founder of Skylable

~~~
ukigumo
Looks very interesting, I'll have a better look at the product tonight.

------
drzaiusapelord
This is great news. I've been looking for an excuse to move away from my bug-
ridden Pydio install. I tried upgrading to the newest version of Pydio only to
have the upgrade process completely break the site. OwnCloud just looks better
managed and more stable for production.

------
scottlinux
[https://owncloud.org/eight/](https://owncloud.org/eight/)

------
WA
Note: I just tried to upgrade the version following the docs. I didn't notice
that I read the 7.0 docs for upgrading and there, it says you should download
"owncloud-latest.tar.bz2". This will download an old version of ownCloud. Use
this link to get it:

[https://download.owncloud.org/community/owncloud-8.0.0.tar.b...](https://download.owncloud.org/community/owncloud-8.0.0.tar.bz2)

------
majormjr
Are there any alternatives that have a better syncing mechanism? I really like
ownClouds interface but I have encountered a few bugs with syncing files.

~~~
jepper
Bittorent sync? Discoverability and multiple folder syncing has been a problem
for me. I would be very interested in a perfect method to track and sync
multiple folders on multiple computers

~~~
shmerl
Too bad it's closed.

------
stp-ip
An up to date demo is available at
[https://demo.owncloud.org](https://demo.owncloud.org).

------
pgl
The site seems to be down right now. Here's the text-only Google cache for
anyone else who just wants to see what's new:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ownclou...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:owncloud.org/eight/&strip=1)

------
frabcus
I'd love to see a review of this from someone who has tried using it for a
while - also compared to Sandstorm which is similar (newer, more sandboxed)
[https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/)

------
state
Are there any active OwnCloud users out there? I'm curious about your
experience.

How do you feel about it? What do you use it for primarily?

~~~
dantheta
I'm running one for calendar syncing (cyanogenmod and iOS clients), personal
file storage and as a limited photo gallery. The automatic file sync from my
phone is good too. It's running at home on my server. Setup was
straightforward, and although I had the odd couple of glitches after setup, it
was nothing too major. It's worked out pretty well.

